# iZombie



## REBerg (Feb 12, 2015)

Premiering on the CW March 17. Zobiehood from the zombie perspective ala _Warm Bodies_.

Looks like it could be fun.

http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi3643584025/?ref_=tt_ov_vi


----------



## markpud (Feb 12, 2015)

I saw a trailer... looks interesting. Guess the zombie craze isn't (un)dead yet


----------



## REBerg (Feb 14, 2015)

great name for the main character -- "Liv"


----------



## REBerg (Mar 18, 2015)

The series premier of this series put me on the fence.

I was expecting a comedy, or at least a dramedy, something akin to Buffy. The first episode didn't provide much humor, coming across as more of a crime mystery. The main character, Liv, uses her position as an ME and her zombie “powers” to help a police detective investigating a murder.



Spoiler



Liv, it seems, is able to tune into the victim's memories, as well as acquire her bad habits, after she has dined on her brain (a fringe benefit of working in the morgue) but must masquerade as a psychic to explain her ability. This would severely limit her usefulness in investigating any crimes without an available dead body.

Liv also reveals that if she doesn't get her minimum daily portion of brain (no interest shown in any other tasty treats offered by the human body), she tends to become increasingly cranky – just like a real zombie. Call me a zombie purist, but I've never encountered a zombie theory which includes a transition period between death and full-fledged muncher of the living. Liv's boss also offers the possibility of a cure for her condition.

By the end of the episode Liv finds a new purpose in life as one of the undead. I'll give the show another episode or two to decide if I find a purpose for watching.


----------



## markpud (Mar 18, 2015)

I think I'd got the concept from the trailers, and the first episode wasn't bad, but not really stellar either I agree. 

Enjoyed how the relationship with the cop was built up, and her boss is sympathetic. Boyfriend is too perfect, inevitably (do they base these characters on me I wonder?!) and the pressure she's getting for "throwing her life away" seems to paint her family as uncaring, or they would have been more sympathetic. 

Quite cliché, but something to build from hopefully.


----------



## J-Sun (Mar 19, 2015)

Probably not a good idea to watch this while eating chili but that's what I did - I liked it a lot anyway.  It is very conventional in many ways - everything has to be a cop show, so this is, and it's a "don't slack, cup half full, sunny side of death" thing, besides. But the title character actress is a winner and her morgue boss is good, too - even the cop grew on me a little though he's not quite as much fun. But I found plenty of humor - it's not laugh out loud, but still askew slanted quirky wry humor or even just dumb lines. Speaking of the cop, I liked the "do that voodoo that you do" line. It's not un-Buffy. She, too, wanted a certain kind of life and didn't get it and ended up hanging out away from normal life while trying to save the world a lot. And it is dramedy, fairly light on the explicit grue and violence so far, though obviously not dealing with sitting around in a coffee shop making jokes. I don't know what it's got for legs - if she ends up speaking 200 languages and being master of all martial arts and a Nobel-caliber physicist and so on it may get just a tiny bit implausible and lacking in drama - but I'll definitely watch it next time (on the computer again, as the CW, in its infinite wisdom, is airing this opposite Agents of SHIELD - though, if Shield weren't on, I would watch Flash and Zombie back to back, so it makes sense in that regard).

This is US network TV - after years of reality show crap and nighttime soap operas (still plenty of both) this does sort of seem like a mini-golden age for fantasy "sci fi" comic book horror stuff. Still no real SF or even space opera, but lots of good weird stuff. At least, I've been watching far more TV lately than I did for years before in that wasteland after Buffy went off.


----------



## markpud (Mar 24, 2015)

I can see the Buffy comparisons and I'm definitely willing to give this show a chance.


----------



## REBerg (Mar 25, 2015)

After the first episode, I didn't know if I would keep watching. After the second, I'm hooked.

I'm intrigued by the development of the rules which seem to apply to these neo-Zombies.



Spoiler




You can prevent yourself from becoming a full-fledged Walking Dead-type zombie if you get a regular helping of brains.


Eating a healthy portion of someone's brain includes the side-effect of installing that individual's memories and personality traits in your zombie brain.


These effects are temporary, which is a good thing because a growing collection of fragments from other people's minds could eventually lead to insanity, which is probably a bad thing when you're a zombie.


A zombie needs to learn which emotions are hers and which are on loan from her most recently ingested grey matter, or she might find herself hitting on her past fiance, who she had wisely dumped to insure that she would not zombify him
These rules lend a whole new meaning to the adage “You are what you eat.” Liv might want to get a full biography of her next meal provider before chowing down.


----------



## Jeffbert (Mar 25, 2015)

I recorded the 1st ep, and after watching it, put the series on the DVR recording schedule. But, I must wait until Friday to see #2 (as it is repeated then), as the recording priority was too low, and even after manually having deleted other programs from last night's schedule, they were on the DVR, while #2 was not.  

Though I tried to persuade my mother that this show was nothing like THE WALKING DEAD, she still was not interested in it. As for me, I think J-Sun's description/analysis is dead-on, so, I will say no more.


----------



## J-Sun (Mar 27, 2015)

REBerg said:


> After the first episode, I didn't know if I would keep watching. After the second, I'm hooked.



After the first, I was sure I'd tune in again but didn't know if I'd keep watching indefinitely. After the second, I'm about like you - the show would have to turn very disappointing for me to tune out. I like it. It's a very odd show. 

And what a role for the actress playing Liv. We were talking _Buffy_ but there's also definitely some _Dollhouse_ in the single aspect of Liv being a slightly different person (though with her same core) in each episode. I was never that big a fan of _Dollhouse_ but I'm just saying I think it could be a very cool aspect of this show.


----------



## markpud (Mar 29, 2015)

I enjoyed episode 2 a lot.. (yay for Carla from Scrubs!)



Spoiler



Introducing the "bad guy" this early and having him be highly likeable was a good move. It makes things muddier, especially as Liv is experiencing the emotional highs of the artist's brain and rediscovering a side of herself she thought lost. But from Major's POV I can understand his recoil after being shut out for so long.


----------



## REBerg (Mar 29, 2015)

markpud said:


> I can see the Buffy comparisons


Anyone else see a remarkable resemblance, both in character and appearance, in iZombie's Blaine and Buffy's Spike?


----------



## Jeffbert (Mar 30, 2015)

I watched and enjoyed #2, & suppose that this series will continue to entertain me.


----------



## markpud (Mar 30, 2015)

REBerg said:


> iZombie's Blaine and Buffy's Spike?


Indeed. These zombies look a lot like vampires (other than brains over blood) and the Spike-alike can't be coincidence surely??


----------



## REBerg (Mar 31, 2015)

Spoiler



Another characteristic I forgot to mention: these zombies, unlike the rotted, mushy, animated, easily decapitated corpses of _The Walking Dead_, have superhuman strength, not unlike that of vampires. Not creatures to be messed with.


----------



## J-Sun (Apr 2, 2015)

Hat trick. I've liked all three episodes now, and possibly in increasing order.

Vague references to ep #3 but no outright spoilers: It's funny how some shows can get away with things I don't let other shows get away with. I mean, the cop is supposed to be pretty smart and level-headed and yet I'm supposed to believe he believes Liv's a psychic. I mean, sure, in the context of the show, he's got plenty of evidence but he still accepts it too easily. And, "Being a psychopath's bayud, m'kay?" I mean, it's not really going out on a limb there - feelings are useful, if sometimes painful. But, still, the way the show is able to explore things with such a variety in each episode (despite plenty of boilerplate) and in such a whacked out way is just great. Plus I loved Liv's Popeye/Pinky & the Brain refs and her chemistry shirt. Plus the - well, this might be kind of spoilery, so safety tags: 



Spoiler



the scene with Liv in the "well" with the other zombie was pretty freakin' intense.



This ep also made me realize the other girl is pretty good - I didn't get clear on her: she's just a roommate/best friend, not a sister or anything, right? But she was alright in this one, too.

Not getting carried away and saying I love it yet - maybe it's just all shiny and new - but I actually look forward to it more than any other show along with PoI.


----------



## clovis-man (Apr 2, 2015)

Only watched the first two episodes so far. Some obvious plot holes, but the main character is somewhat compelling and the little bits of self-accompanying monologue make it fun. As already noted, some obvious *Dollhouse* parallels, but no big deal. Just hope it doesn't come to a screeching halt the way DH did.


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 2, 2015)

It's entertaining stuff.


----------



## J-Sun (Apr 9, 2015)

I guess it's got to stop some time but that's four in a row where they just keep getting better and better to me. (There was even a direct call out where she did "the Buffy move" as she was realizing she knew kung fu. (The Asian/kung fu thing is a little tired, of course but, still, it was just a hugely entertaining episode to me.) The feigned shock. The "so-called dog".

It's not losing viewers (there's usually a long dropoff from a premiere until a show bottoms out) but it's not really gaining either and where it's flat is a little low for comfort, even for the CW. C'mon, folks - watch it. (If you're metered, just leave the TV on for my sake, even if you don't watch it. )


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 9, 2015)

J-Sun said:


> I guess it's got to stop some time but that's four in a row where they just keep getting better and better to me. (There was even a direct call out where she did "the Buffy move" as she was realizing she knew kung fu. (The Asian/kung fu thing is a little tired, of course but, still, it was just a hugely entertaining episode to me.) The feigned shock. The "so-called dog".
> 
> It's not losing viewers (there's usually a long dropoff from a premiere until a show bottoms out) but it's not really gaining either and where it's flat is a little low for comfort, even for the CW. C'mon, folks - watch it. (If you're metered, just leave the TV on for my sake, even if you don't watch it. )




It's in the same time slot as *Marvels Agent of Shield.*


----------



## markpud (Apr 9, 2015)

BAYLOR said:


> It's in the same time slot as *Marvels Agent of Shield*


Time slots are so 20th century 



J-Sun said:


> she did "the Buffy move" as she was realizing she knew kung fu


Yeah she did!

One thing bugging me a little, she gets the visions and characteristics of the person whose brain she eats.. but there's no sign of this happening with the other zombies? Is it some special gift? Or convenient plotting since she's the only POV character?


----------



## J-Sun (Apr 10, 2015)

markpud said:


> Time slots are so 20th century



Yep - and, being stuck in the 20th century with most of my tech, that's why I watch it on cwtv.com - but I'm not metered by the Nielsens so it doesn't hurt anything.



> Yeah she did!







> One thing bugging me a little, she gets the visions and characteristics of the person whose brain she eats.. but there's no sign of this happening with the other zombies? Is it some special gift? Or convenient plotting since she's the only POV character?



Thank you! I'd forgotten to make that point but it hit me for the first time in last night's episode because there was so much about the other zombies eating. I agree, that is a problem and I don't know how to explain it. It looks like convenient plotting so far but maybe they'll come up with something good.

Another thing I'm vague on - how do you kill a zombie? Because we know Liv can withstand a shot to the chest or whatever but that the other zombie was killed by a crushed skull. So I was thinking brains, naturally enough. Oops. Spoilers for #4: 



Spoiler



But Blaine shot the two henchmen zombies in the foreheads which should kill them right? But I got the idea he was literally "putting them on ice" and could thaw them out later if he wanted, too. I probably got that part wrong, though.


 Still not clear on all the mythology, but still enjoying the show.


----------



## REBerg (Apr 10, 2015)

I would watch this show for the dialog alone.

Episode 4, "Live and Let Clive," provided plenty of one-line chuckles, like a reality TV show called “Real Homemakers of Whoretown” as Blaine's underlings were considering their plans.



Spoiler



I was disappointed in Blaine's abrupt termination of his boys. They showed more promise as comic relief than as entrepreneurs. As Blaine said, however, most small business start-ups fail.

Also laugh-worthy, Blaine's head chef's gourmet, brain-centric entrees. It's all in the presentation.


----------



## J-Sun (Apr 16, 2015)

#5 "Flight of the Living Dead" was another very good one, though I'll say that maybe it's "topped" out, found its level, whatever. This one is the first that didn't strike me as "the best one yet" but just "among the best of all these spiffy episodes". Probably the main reason



Spoiler



is that this is the first episode I recall where nothing actually got solved and it was all middle - we figure we know who the killer is, yet what happened to _her_? And we've been dragging the "missing person" thing along while solving the case of the week but then, without quite solving the case, we didn't really advance this one a whole lot either beyond it coming to the attention of Babineaux. (But check out Major breaking bad until Mr. Zombie went zombie.) And what's up with the boss cop being a zombie? What's up with the great Northwest? Live humans are massively outnumbered as almost everyone is a zombie or wesen.  And they just introduced New Guy which also leaves it feeling mid-stream. Wonder if he's a temporary guest star or semi-permanent addition? (No spoilers there - rhetorical question.) And we did get the answer that the "personality modification" that Liv gets is not unique to her, though that raises more questions. While Liv can become faintly psychopathic as a "good girl", it seems unlikely that a psychopath could not be changed into a "good guy" by this - talk about repeated concentrated doses of empathy. Ah. Maybe I just figured it out. Maybe it's not _unique_ to Liv, but also not _common_ to all zombies. Maybe stupid psychopath villains are immune to the empathy thing and so don't get the flashes at all. Whereas Liv and New Guy do. Anyway - watching Liv biking was a blast for both the literal and symbolic aspects.



This is the first time in a looong time that I've had the "oh no, don't cancel this!" feeling - lately, everything I've watched is pretty definitely safe and, in some cases, I'm close to 'canceling it" myself. But this is on a weird network that's already renewed practically everything they've got and I don't know where they'll find room for it if it isn't doing gangbusters. But, hey, who'd have thought Buffy would run seven years either? Both mid-season replacements, too.


----------



## REBerg (Apr 17, 2015)

This reminds me more and more of Buffy in its heyday – witty exchanges, pop culture references, plots that don't stay too far into the unbelievable. I've been paying special attention to the phrases on the comic frames that introduce each segment – punny stuff.



Spoiler



I was certain that the “new customer” who arrived in the body bag at the end of the episode was Major, but it seemed that they unzipped the bag in the final moments with no reaction. Happy to be wrong.


----------



## J-Sun (Apr 17, 2015)

REBerg said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I was certain that the “new customer” who arrived in the body bag at the end of the episode was Major, but it seemed that they unzipped the bag in the final moments with no reaction. Happy to be wrong.





Spoiler



Wow. That didn't even occur to me but would have been really dramatically effective and pretty Whedonesque. She's all happy about the new guy in her life - and the old one dies. Ouch.

But I just assumed he was kinda broken and not completely dead. But that's yet another thing that was incomplete in the episode - just left what actually happened unresolved. But... crap, forgot his name - boss ME guy and old boyfriend are now roomies so, if he doesn't make it to a hospital or something soon, they should go looking for him. (As long as the other zombies don't pick him up first.) *cue eerie dramatic music*


----------



## REBerg (Apr 18, 2015)

J-Sun said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That leads me to another question:


Spoiler



If the old boyfriend had been the new morgue customer in the bag, would Liv have been capable of doing her dining and divining thing to solve his murder?


----------



## REBerg (Apr 23, 2015)

*S1:E6 "Virtual Reality Bites"*


Spoiler



In case we are ever faced with the dilemma, we now know the best way to ingest a little rotten brain: Smoothie! Yum!

Why, if Simon “Bringer of Cyberdarkness” Cutler, could so swiftly be brought to death's door by accidental consumption of peanut products, did he not keep an EpiPen right next to the computer array at which he apparently spent most of his conscious time? He had already made at least one emergency trip up those stairs, as Liv's vision revealed. Of course, from a plot perspective, had he been proactive, he would not have become the murder victim of the week.

Glad to see that Major survived his beating by the Candyman.

Memorable lines
Ravi to Clive: “Liv will suck it up and help in any way she can.”

Liv to herself: “Must have doughnuts. Great! I ate Homer Simpson's brain.”

Liv to Ravi as she booted Cutler's computer: “Seriously, what are the chances that an agoraphobic in his twenties was not a chronic chicken-choker?”

Liv to Ravi after learning that Cutler was an online Trollock: “I'm a Polish troll?”


I think the writers might have crossed into Badtasteville with that last line, as persons of Polish descent might have taken offense.


----------



## J-Sun (Apr 23, 2015)

Spoiler: 1.6



I think my favorite line was when Liv was medicated for her agoraphobia and floated/fell into the chair and Babineaux said, "Way to stick the landing." I just love casual throwaways like that. But, yeah, Ravi having fun with Liv "sucking it up" and the Trollock and all that were funny to me, too.

And, yeah, Trollock is where they crossed the line into Badtasteville - not the lingering shots of bloated corpses, decapitated corpses, corpses that have been speared on clothes hooks and had half their skull eaten off, and Rotten Brain Smoothies. No bad taste there.  (Seriously - I kind of like the demented-ness of this show but I did think they went a little heavy on the gross factor with this particular episode but something was in the air as (no specific spoiler) Gotham also went Grand Guignol this week.)

Excellent point on the pen. Maybe he just had it locked in his head that it was a "medicine cabinet" thing. But, yeah, that's a pretty weak spot. (He could also maybe be afraid he'd lose it in all the food wrappers, chip bags, and drink cans if he kept it with him but he could always have more than one. Keep it in his pocket. Etc. Yeah, weak spot.)

I'm not sure if I liked the "Major on the slab" gimmick or not - half funny, half gimmicky. But, yeah, while I figured last week he was damaged, I didn't think he was dead. For a moment, I thought, "Well, I guess he's dead after all" and, when he opened his eyes, I even had a moment of "When did he get scratched?"

Anyway - definitely leveled off for me but it's definitely my favorite new show. Still worried about it - the ratings actually went up a tick last week over the week before but fell 2 for this week's episode (never sure how much of that is random, how much is people not liking the episode before and not tuning in to the latest, and how much is people not liking that very episode and tuning out before it's over). But the CW is promo-ing it as a "new hit show" and, as of last week, was, in fact, doing better than the average CW show and was behind only Arrow and Flash. Every network does this for every show but you can't cancel a "new hit show", right?


----------



## REBerg (Apr 24, 2015)

J-Sun said:


> Spoiler: 1.6
> 
> 
> 
> And, yeah, Trollock is where they crossed the line into Badtasteville - not the lingering shots of bloated corpses, decapitated corpses, corpses that have been speared on clothes hooks and had half their skull eaten off, and Rotten Brain Smoothies. No bad taste there.


I stand by my observations.


Spoiler



Slurping runny brain tissue, death by peanut powder, coat hook, electric drill; dismembered human corpses dangling from the ceiling in the back room of a brains-to-go bistro – all perfectly acceptable. Merely holding up a mirror to ordinary, everyday life.

On the other hand, an ethnic slur against not two proud segments of our greater society – absolutely unacceptable. A morally reprehensible act on either side of the screen.





J-Sun said:


> Spoiler: 1.6
> 
> 
> 
> ...my favorite new show. Still worried about it - the ratings actually went up a tick last week over the week before but fell 2 for this week's episode. But the CW is promo-ing it as a "new hit show" and, as of last week, was, in fact, doing better than the average CW show and was behind only Arrow and Flash. Every network does this for every show but you can't cancel a "new hit show", right?





Spoiler



This flagrant usage of the “T-word cannot pass without consequences. I would not be surprised at a catastrophic drop in the_ iZombie _ratings next week, as angry Poles and Trolls everywhere ax the show from their viewing lists.

I anticipate that the CW will soon be the unhappy recipient of a strongly worded protest from the Polish Anti-Defamation League, as well as an impossible to solve riddle from the International Brotherhood of Bridgetenders.


----------



## REBerg (Apr 29, 2015)

*“Maternity Liv”*
Liv to Ravi about her new zombie beau: “Things were so great with us last week – like buying new underwear great.”


----------



## Lenny (May 10, 2015)

I was going to wait until the end of the series to start this, but found myself needing something to watch - glad I started it, because it's great!; sad I started it, because now I'm stuck in the weekly wait.

Not sure I see the *Buffy* similarities, though - yeah, it's comedic, with a strong female lead, but everyone's favourite slayer isn't the first thing that jumps to mind. I think it's got more in common, in tone and execution, with *Dead Like Me*.


----------



## J-Sun (May 10, 2015)

Good news! We don't know when or how many episodes, but we're getting a second season.



Lenny said:


> Not sure I see the *Buffy* similarities, though - yeah, it's comedic, with a strong female lead, but everyone's favourite slayer isn't the first thing that jumps to mind. I think it's got more in common, in tone and execution, with *Dead Like Me*.



That's a bunch of similarities, though.  It's dramatic and comic and has a strong female lead and has "supernatural" critters (zombies instead of vampires, thought these zombies are actually "natural" as presented) and makes the really horrible strangely palatable (heh - just add lots of hot sauce) and so on. But I agree that it's got its own thing going and is in no way a Buffy-derivative. One of the biggest things is that Liv uses her... brains.  Buffy was a smart girl and used her brains all the time but often in the service of how to best apply violence - it basically always boiled down to a fight. With Liv, there was the one episode where she brained up on some kung fu and beat a guy up and she has gone full-on zombie mode a few times but the resolution is often not through a physical fight. She's got Clive to make arrests on occasion. And she's definitely older than Buffy - no high school or even college themes. I haven't seen Dead Like Me or probably any number of other shows it might be closer to.

As far as the last episode, "Dead Air" 



Spoiler



probably the most significant thing is Ravi getting bit by Zombie Rat. I can see pros and cons but I strongly think he should _not_ become a zombie - but I don't see how they're supposed to get out of it unless somehow rats can initially become zombies the same way as humans but can't spread it to humans. Maybe it only goes rat-to-rat and human-to-human. But that seems really implausible (even in context) so I dunno. Maybe there's an incubation period and very quick treatment of some kind can prevent it? And I'm not sure about Major seeming to get ready to go all Bronson. Also, I'd like to see his role reduced a little - not that he should go completely or anything, but he seems to be a virtual co-star and it seems he should definitely be second tier. And wondering how the police captain thing will play out. But those are all continuing threads. As far as the case of the week, it was okay but not the best. The little character details and larger arcs were the more interesting parts to me this week, I think.


----------



## REBerg (May 10, 2015)

J-Sun said:


> As far as the last episode, "Dead Air"
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I wasn't paying very close attention to Ravi's scientific efforts, but I think he was attempting to replicate the transformation to zombie by using samples taken from Liv. If that's true, I guess he has proven that the virus can go inter-species, at least from human to rat; so maybe the reverse is also possible.

Interesting that the rat, when it went “full zombie,” had the strength to bite through Ravi's hand chainmail. Another interesting revelation from Liv as she played with the zombie rat was that zombie brains are not on the zombie menu.

I liked the twist at the end when Liv discovered that she had snacked on a bit of Jerome's brain, and she now knows the nature of Blaine's business. Funny he was making his own deliveries. I guess that will change once Liv's little brother gets a job there.



Lots of things going on. Good thing the show will get a second season to work on the story lines.


----------



## REBerg (May 13, 2015)

*1:09 Patriot Brains*

(Not to be confused with Tom Brady or “Deflategate")



Spoiler



OK. A bite from a zombie rat does not turn a human into a zombie. Good news for Ravi.

How was he able to create the zombie rat? I may need to go back to the episode that detailed his scientific method.

Looks like Liv will be in the market for another boyfriend. I suppose she is going have some issues over not taking the shot.


----------



## Lenny (May 13, 2015)

Currently watching the new one.



Spoiler



Even if I have nothing else to say, I want to chortle at the book by Chekhov on the chest of drawers in which Major hid his handgun.

EDIT: Well damn. Should have seen that coming.


----------



## REBerg (May 19, 2015)

Went back a couple of episodes to Ravi's description of how he was attempting to produce  a rat zombie. 



Spoiler



It seems that he was using some sort of chemical cocktail rather than samples of zombie blood in his experiments. So, I guess the condition is non-transferrable from species to species in either direction.


----------



## REBerg (May 21, 2015)

*1.10 Mr. Berserk*

Another iZombie rule:



Spoiler



If you taste-test zombie blood, even being sliced and diced by a big boat prop won't save you from going zombie.


----------



## REBerg (May 28, 2015)

*1.11 Astroburger*
Easily the funniest episode of the season, so far...


Spoiler



...courtesy of the latest murder victim being a mental patient who frequently has heated conversations with the Devil. Liv consequently experiences the victim's hallucinations and has numerous, animated exchanges with the Beelzebub on bags of Hellfire Cheezy Puffs, which seem to be everywhere.

Liv is accompanied for most of her investigation by TV weatherman Johnny Frost, who turns out to be a helpful hallucination with a significantly static forecast for the day's high temperature.

The high point of the episode comes when Major plants an unanticipated kiss on Liv's lips, which immediately raised, in my mind, the question of whether a saliva transfer could convert him to zombie status. Liv tells Major her deep, dark secret, which made me think, "OK, now they can be zombies together."

Think again. The scene turned out to be nothing more than, you guessed it, another hallucination.


----------



## Jeffbert (May 28, 2015)

I love this show! It has just the right amount of humor for a serious program, that might otherwise be too intense for some viewers. I agree with REBerg, that last episode was indeed funniest.

I do wonder that these zombies seem to have the correct body temperature, that they are not decomposing, stinking, and dropping parts all over, or even attracting vultures.


----------



## clovis-man (May 29, 2015)

Jeffbert said:


> I do wonder that these zombies seem to have the correct body temperature, that they are not decomposing, stinking, and dropping parts all over, or even attracting vultures.



Don't overthink it. It's only a TV show after all. But admittedly a far cry from *Night of the Living Dead*, which was, as we all know, a paragon of reality! But I agree that the tongue firmly planted in cheek humor is one of the big assets for *iZombie*.


----------



## REBerg (May 29, 2015)

clovis-man said:


> Don't overthink it. It's only a TV show after all. But admittedly a far cry from *Night of the Living Dead*, which was, as we all know, a paragon of reality! But I agree that the tongue firmly planted in cheek humor is one of the big assets for *iZombie*.


Everybody knows what to expect from George Romero-style zombies – aimlessly doing the living dead shuffle, moaning their mindless zombie songs, unable to open a simple door, motivated by the single purpose of feasting on live creatures. The only way to stop them permanently is to destroy their brains (which does call into question their need to feed, as starvation will not put them down).

Liv Moore (her name is a succinct summary of her condition) is a very different type of zombie – not quite living, but not quite dead – a paler, ash blonde version of her former self. She walks, she talks, she eats. I like to think of the zombie characters in _iZombie_ as the dead living, rather than the traditional living dead.

Plenty of room in the television spectrum for a zombie show that makes you chuckle; not that I'll ever stop watching _The Walking Dead_.


----------



## Lenny (Jun 3, 2015)

Spoiler: 1.12: Dead Rat, Live Rat, Brown Rat, White Rat



Erp. Poor Liv! First Major vows to kill all zombies, then Peyton sees Full Zombie and freaks, and now Liv has the news about POW Major and her brother the brain courier to look forward to!

Might be a bit of a push to fit it in the last episode, but what odds can I get on Blaine turning Major, Ravi finding a cure (a single dose, mind - his supplies of tainted Utopium are running low), and Liv giving it up to save Major, thus locking down her character for the second series?


----------



## J-Sun (Jun 3, 2015)

Lenny said:


> Spoiler: 1.12: Dead Rat, Live Rat, Brown Rat, White Rat
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: ditto



In the Irony Department, last week's show was heavy on the humor-to-drama mix and so when this show started with cheerleader Buf-- er, Liv, and stoner Liv and was playing the humor up, I thought this episode was too funny, especially for two in a row. By the time it was over, it wasn't funny at all any more. But they segued well. And, yeah, all the brains really hit the fan in this episode - the zombie fight with Peyton in the box seats was intense. And Liv lost half her pieces and Blaine has two of them in turn. Really excellent episode.

In the other kind of irony department, though, this excellent episode did make me think of a couple of minor imperfections. Liv's mom and brother either need to guest more or less. They either need to guest so rarely that it's more like a token "she has a family" and their showing up is an event or have them guest more often so that they actually seem a part of things. As is, they just seem random and convenient and don't fit in well. And, slightly bigger: when Liv became a zombie, she quit her job, broke up with her boyfriend, and... moved out of her place and stopped seeing her friend. Right? But, no. Why does she still live with Peyton? It must have made the change even more awkward, Liv runs the risk of having her get bonked on the head or seeing Liv kill bad zombies in the kitchen, and all it takes is a scratch while messing around with the curling iron and we'd have zombie Peyton. So it would have made sense for her to get away from Peyton, too.

But no big deal - I'd rather have Peyton around (assuming she ever comes back).

As far as your season finale idea, it sounds really good. But I thought the Utopium was to create the zombie condition and wouldn't necessarily be required in the cure, itself. If that's the case, it wouldn't work to limit the cure. And that's another thing I wish they'd put on the backburner (said this before, I think) - naturally, Liv having "hope" is good and the cure gives Ravi something specific to do but it would end the show so while I want Liv to be cured and live happily ever after in theory, I hope she can't be cured for several seasons in practice  and they can't string something this front-and-center out for that long. Anyway - we'll see. With or without your scenario, they've got a lot to do in one episode to avoid making the summer hiatus even more brutal than it otherwise would be. Need to get to some decent stopping place quick.


----------



## clovis-man (Jun 4, 2015)

J-Sun said:


> Spoiler: ditto
> 
> 
> 
> Need to get to some decent stopping place quick.





Spoiler



Oh, I doubt if it will be decent. They need to be sure we come back to watch next season. I predict something of a cliff-hanger.


----------



## REBerg (Jun 5, 2015)

Taking on the partial personalities of two victims in one episode might be a stretch for Rose McIver, but she certainly seems up to it.

Why, in a long shot, in a certain light, I do believe she could even pass as a cheerleader from Sunnydale High.


----------



## REBerg (Jun 5, 2015)

As Col. John “Hannibal” Smith was so fond of saying, “I love it when a plan comes together.” Can all of the first season story arcs be neatly tied together in the finale?



Spoiler



Seems like the best development would be for Major to get the upper hand, kill Blaine (now that he knows all about zombies from his internet research), thereby saving himself and Liv's little brother.

This seems like an unlikely scenario. Blaine has so consistently been one or more steps ahead of the other characters throughout season one, that I have come to suspect David Anders is the only cast member reading the entire script.


----------



## Lenny (Jun 10, 2015)

Lenny said:


> Spoiler: 1.12: Dead Rat, Live Rat, Brown Rat, White Rat
> 
> 
> 
> Might be a bit of a push to fit it in the last episode, but what odds can I get on Blaine turning Major, Ravi finding a cure (a single dose, mind - his supplies of tainted Utopium are running low), and Liv giving it up to save Major, thus locking down her character for the second series?





Spoiler: 1.13: Blaine's World



Ooo, so close! My second choice would have been Liv curing Blaine, but I didn't write it down, sooo...

But hey, Ravi found a cure, which was a single dose (two, at a stretch) as his supplies of tainted Utopium are running low, Liv gave it up to save Major (first to save Major _and_ everyone in the city, and then to actually save Major!), and Major was turned! And most interesting of all, it wasn't too much of a push to fit it all in the episode.

Sucks to be Liv's brother right now. That irony, huh...

EDIT: Thinking on it, the Utopium probably isn't needed to synthesise a cure, *but*, as the virus has been shown to not cross species, the tainted Utopium is the only way Ravi can make more zombie rats (unless he sets up some kind of puppeteering rig, with which he can make zombie rat prime scratch other rats without killing them).


----------



## Jeffbert (Jun 11, 2015)

In the season finale, there was one thing I really do not understand, involving the Japanese cop:



Spoiler



Why did he shoot himself in the leg, since he was intending to die in the explosion? Have I overlooked something? 

Moreover, was this a season finale, or a series finale? It seems everything is wrapped-up, or resolved.


----------



## J-Sun (Jun 11, 2015)

Jeffbert said:


> In the season finale, there was one thing I really do not understand, involving the Japanese cop:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Blaine's World



If he was basically cremated and didn't knick the bone, I don't know that there could have been a reason but, assuming he assumed the wound was still identifiable, maybe he was trying to demonstrate that he'd been in the firefight and the wound would explain why he couldn't escape the fire. I don't know - I hadn't thought about it and it doesn't make much sense. One of those things where, when he shoots himself it makes sense and when he dies it makes sense but, yeah, then it undoes the sense of shooting himself if you go back to it.

As far as the type of finale, I noticed the CW say "finale" and I said, "_season_ finale" (yet another parallel with Buffy at the end of season five) because that's important.  The show has been renewed and will air this fall as an intended full 22-ep season (I don't know if they've actually picked it up for all 22 or just the usual 13 with an expectation of picking up the back 9.) It's not all wrapped up at all, to me. We have to bring the _Wings_ guy down (Max Rager). We have to cure the world (and Liv) of zombieism. We have to see if Liv's brother dies. Peyton has to come back and deal. One of these days, Clive is going to find out since everyone else except family knows about Liv now. And how does Major deal? And we'll always have crimes of the week to solve as long as Liv is still able to.

On the ep - yep, close, Lenny. And I was right about it being a busy episode (no swami powers needed there) but this was a _really_ busy episode. I don't actually approve of one aspect of it - it doesn't seem Liv would be so tempted to take a dose for herself. Curing Blaine doesn't seem like a good plan, either. While it does seem like she would zombify Major in extremis, it also doesn't seem like she'd sacrifice the world for him. Or maybe I'm mixing her up with with someone else. But otherwise, this was pretty fun and good and I liked the way they finally made Major's efforts pay off, even if - as Blaine pointed out - it's not too serious. I am glad this long season of all TV is over (the iZombie part was short, but extended it after everything else had finale'd) but I look forward to next season.


----------



## REBerg (Jun 13, 2015)

*Season finale: Blaine's World*


Spoiler



I guess, when you're granted a second season early enough, you don't feel any strong need to really wrap up story arcs.

I couldn't believe that Liv passed on a second attempt to put Blaine down. Gun literally to his head, Blaine convinced Liv that his continued existence was the only thing standing in the way of a zombie apocalypse. Really?

I would not have bought that line of logic; nor am I sure what Liv hoped to accomplish by injecting Blaine with the last dose of experimental zombie cure. Having administered the second-to-the-last dose to Major, she already had a guinea pig. Why two?

What will they do with Blaine if he reverts back to full-blooded human? He'll still be an a-hole.

Major being saved by a loving zombie scratch from Liv seemed like a good way to end the season – star-crossed lovers reunited in zombiehood. But, no! Next season Major will be an angry human (probably), and Liv will still be a melancholy zombie. The only change there will be that Major knows, so he will join Peyton in the Totally Mad at Liv for Lying Club.

I admired Major's clever escape from the meat locker, getting his arsenal from his car and returning to the scene as a Terminator. He got them all, even Crazy Lunch Lady after letting her slide – except for Blaine. Serious oversight, Major.

Even Max Rager will go on, at least according to CEO Vaughn Du Clark. I loved his rationale for moving from pharmaceuticals to energy drinks. thereby avoiding all that troublesome government regulation. No need to mention that side-effects might include becoming a zombie.

Despite so little about the finale being final, I still enjoyed the episode.

Liv as the “snarky little bitch,” Teresa, was a hoot. Best segment caption: “Bloodbath and Beyond.”

I'm looking forward to season two.


----------



## Jeffbert (Jun 16, 2015)

J-Sun said:


> Spoiler: Blaine's World
> 
> 
> 
> If he was basically cremated and didn't knick the bone, I don't know that there could have been a reason but, assuming he assumed the wound was still identifiable, maybe he was trying to demonstrate that he'd been in the firefight and the wound would explain why he couldn't escape the fire. I don't know - I hadn't thought about it and it doesn't make much sense. One of those things where, when he shoots himself it makes sense and when he dies it makes sense but, yeah, then it undoes the sense of shooting himself if you go back to it.





Spoiler



As far as the leg shot goes, it should be obvious that it was self-inflicted; so, perhaps, assuming at that time he intended to survive-- after thinking about that fact, he decides all is lost. But, that seems too much to believe. Script writers make characters to stupid things.


----------



## J-Sun (Aug 25, 2015)

This article is over a year old and there's still over a month to go before _iZombie_ s2 premieres (October 6!) but I'd never seen it before (I don't look at that site) and thought it might be of interest if others hadn't seen it either - brief interviews with the showrunner as well with the star.

Rob Thomas Explains Why iZombie Is More Like Buffy Than Veronica Mars


----------



## Lenny (Aug 25, 2015)

Huh. Did not realise that the *Veronica Mars* people were behind *iZombie*!

First time I've heard Rose McIver's natural accent, and man, is she a fast speaker.


----------



## clovis-man (Aug 25, 2015)

J-Sun said:


> Rob Thomas Explains Why iZombie Is More Like Buffy Than Veronica Mars



Cool. Thanks for the link. One of the freshest (no pun intended) new shows around.


----------



## J-Sun (Aug 26, 2015)

Lenny said:


> First time I've heard Rose McIver's natural accent, and man, is she a fast speaker.



Yeah, I first realized that she had a different accent when I noticed them running promos where she'd say something like "I'm Rose McIver and here are scenes from next week's episode" on the CW (at which point I'd turn it off because I want to see next week's episode and not scenes from it) and it just magnified my respect for her even more. There are a lot of non-American actors using American accents on US TV and they usually sound like they're from Kansas or something except (and?) really stiff - they have a hard time whispering or shouting, and especially going from one to the other quickly. She has a really natural-sounding flexible American accent and can emote however she needs and it seems effortless. It seems really hard to me to be a good actor but to be acting in an assumed accent just raises the bar that much more.



clovis-man said:


> Cool. Thanks for the link. One of the freshest (no pun intended) new shows around.



You're welcome - and agreed.


----------



## REBerg (Oct 17, 2015)

*iZombie 2.01Grumpy Old Liv*

I'm two episodes behind for my favorite new show of last season. The series didn't lose any of its zip or witty writing between seasons.

Favorite quote of this episode: "His pants are hanging so low, they look like a bra for his *ss."


----------



## Jeffbert (Oct 17, 2015)

I really liked these 1st 2 episodes! Just enough humor to lighten the mood of a show about a zombie Medical Examiner.


----------



## REBerg (Oct 23, 2015)

*2.02 Zombie Bro*

This series features so much humorous dialog that I tend to forget each episode begins with a murder. Dramatic moments injected at strategic points bring a nice balance.



Spoiler



This time around -- Liv as a frat bro; Ravi on Utopium at a club. LOL stuff.

Favorite quote of the episode: Liv: "Beer pong! Time to get your balls wet, bros!"


----------



## clovis-man (Oct 23, 2015)

Enjoying season Two. Good characters, clever stories. But the highlight, of course is lead character Liv, played by Kiwi Rose McIver. She can be a virtual chameleon.


----------



## REBerg (Oct 23, 2015)

*2.03 Real Dead Housewife of Seattle*
A little heavier on the death and destruction side, this time.



Spoiler



I'm not comfortable with the whole Major, the zombie killer, thing. The premise that the only good zombie is a dead zombie doesn't fly when Blaine is out there intentionally creating zombies for profit. I know Major is doing it to protect Liv, but that should make him realize that some zombies are just victims who are not rampantly killing humans for brain snacks.

Add the new addiction to Utopium, and Major's story arc is pulling the overall tone of the show down. I hope that gets resolved soon.


----------



## ZombieWife (Oct 26, 2015)

I think Major going through this is okay.

But, fans complained... so.... much.... last season about Major being annoying that perhaps they are trying to over-adjust. I wish fans would just stop bitching and let some characters breathe a bit before jumping in with the hate.


----------



## REBerg (Oct 26, 2015)

ZombieWife said:


> I think Major going through this is okay.
> 
> But, fans complained... so.... much.... last season about Major being annoying that perhaps they are trying to over-adjust. I wish fans would just stop bitching and let some characters breathe a bit before jumping in with the hate.


I can't say that I hate Major.


Spoiler



I am concerned, though, that his zombie-killing missions might put his character beyond redemption.


----------



## ZombieWife (Oct 28, 2015)

I agree, REBerg. I think they throw in bits and pieces about him wanting to protect Liv, but when will that not be enough?


----------



## REBerg (Oct 28, 2015)

ZombieWife said:


> I agree, REBerg. I think they throw in bits and pieces about him wanting to protect Liv, but when will that not be enough?


Must be a better way.



Spoiler



Major's decision to protect Liv, regardless of the costs to himself, is noble; but he knows her secret and her superhuman capabilities when she goes "full zombie." She is really better able to protect him.

I hope to see him tell her about Du Clark's evil plans and direct threat to her. Together, they give him his due and save Major's soul in the process.


----------



## REBerg (Nov 25, 2015)

*2.07 Abra Cadaver*
Top lines of this episode:

"You don't dress like that unless you're a magician, or you hate your parents."
-- Clive

"OK. Let's get it all out in the open, man-things."
-- Peyton

"Help me, Zombie-Wan Kenobi. You're our only hope."
-- Blaine


----------



## Idoru (Dec 7, 2015)

I decided to give the pilot of this a go over the weekend. Six episodes later I'm really enjoying it. I can definitely the Buffy influence - wise-cracking female protagonist has to give up her perfect life due to becoming a zombie (a slayer); can't be with love-of-her-life boyfriend due to being a zombie (a slayer); hot bleached blond villain who is also a zombie (vampire). 

Thus far it's been funny, scary, pretty disgusting at times and hugely entertaining.


----------



## Idoru (Dec 13, 2015)

Having now heard both Rose McIver and David Anders singing, I'm looking forward to the inevitable musical episode.


----------



## J-Sun (Dec 14, 2015)

Idoru said:


> Having now heard both Rose McIver and David Anders singing, I'm looking forward to the inevitable musical episode.



Once More with Feeling... Once More... with Feeling!


----------



## Idoru (Dec 14, 2015)

I *love* Once More with Feeling! I've got the soundtrack on CD.


----------



## REBerg (Dec 14, 2015)

*2.09 Cape Town*

Liv on vigilante superhero brain? It could only have been funnier if the deceased had been "The Tick."


----------



## Idoru (Dec 14, 2015)

Ravi was great in this ep - so excited about Liv being a superhero. The fight in the lab between him and Blaine a few episodes back is my favourite scene in this series so far.


----------



## J-Sun (Dec 17, 2015)

Idoru said:


> I *love* Once More with Feeling! I've got the soundtrack on CD.



Yeah, I'm one of those anti-season-6 people and it was one of the two bright spots in that season for me (the very next ep, "Tabula Rasa," being the other).



Idoru said:


> Ravi was great in this ep - so excited about Liv being a superhero.



Agreed. He was like a kid on Christmas wondering what Liv he'd gotten. "So no spice rack, then."


----------



## ZombieWife (Dec 17, 2015)

I love Ravi's wit. 

And Liv's too for that matter. She has had some great come-backs.


----------



## Idoru (Dec 18, 2015)

I read a really good article about this, saying that however good Rose McIver is (and she really is), it's the supporting cast that make the show. And I do think that's a very good point. Clive's facial expressions whenever Liv does anything out of character because of the brain she's 'on' are excellent. Ravi's humour, and the way he's so confident and full of himself while being totally geeky when they could so easily have made him your usual retiring geek (think early Willow but as a man). Even Major's soul searching. And as for Blaine:



Spoiler



The bit when he finds out that his father has disappeared, and so killing his grandfather (probably the only person who ever loved him and whom he ever loved) was completely unnecessary, that look of horror and regret that lasted for just a few seconds and then he was back to the Blaine we all love to hate, that was so fantastic, so understated, so completely different from his usual total over-the-topped-ness.


----------



## REBerg (Feb 18, 2016)

Whenever action has taken a back seat to personal relationships in a series, my soap opera alarm kicks in and I stop watching. With all the lovelorn problems going on in this series -- Liv and Major, Liv and Drake, Peyton and Ravi, Peyton and Blaine, Clive and Bozzio, Major and Gilda -- that should have happened a long time ago.

It hasn't. Despite all the improbable intertwining of characters, the show remains fresh and entertaining.

I give star Rose McIver most of the credit for that. She is called upon to play a different role within a role each outing, as she dines on the latest murder victim's brain and gains some of their personality quirks along with visions of the perpetrators. The results are consistently laugh-out-loud funny.

The balance of the credit goes to the talented supporting cast members and the writers who supply them with an abundance of snappy dialogue.


----------



## J-Sun (Feb 19, 2016)

Good point REBerg. I basically agree. That said, they really need to not push their luck any further and need to get back to good storytelling[1], more action[2], and less emphasis on relationships. And this may not be a minority view, as the show's ratings have dropped to 0.5 which is heading into "get worried about getting cancelled" even on the CW - any 0.5 show would have been axed on any other network long ago.

Still, if it can keep at least the current level of quality, I'm content to ride it until it crashes. It's still very funny and entertaining. I almost did a spit take when they introduced "Dale Bozzio - she's from Missing Persons."  (I wonder how much of the show's audience even got that?) The segment intertitles are still funny. Etc. Just would like a little more drama and less melodrama to go with the comedy.

[1]


Spoiler: 2.13 "The Whopper"



I wouldn't have really liked the last episode any better as I don't like the sort of episode it would be but shouldn't Liv becoming a compulsive liar have had more _result_, such as something terrible happening because she said something true that was disbelieved? "The zombie who cried werewolf" sort of thing? And how many times is Major going to be almost killed (often by Blaine but not only him) only to fairly easily get out of it? Etc. Let's focus back on the case being important for its own sake.

Incidentally, this episode reminded me that Liv's mom and brother have disappeared completely. Not sure that this isn't a good thing, but it's different. Similarly, she doesn't do the "I learned something today" voiceover/summary like she used to. Again, not sure that that's a bad thing. But they are further signs of a general difference lately.

-- Edit: just realized that the show's also a lot less gross than it used to be. They used to push it almost too far, but now I think they've retreated too far. They need more starving zombies and the morgue should be an unpleasant place, I think. 



[2] More brains with Kung-Fu grip! More Buffy moves!


----------



## REBerg (Feb 26, 2016)

*2.14 Eternal Sunshine of the Caffeinated Mind*



Spoiler



Blaine's zombie resurrection to the tune of Procol Harum's _Whiter Shade of Pale,_ with Blaine striding through a group of birdwatchers, was totally hilarious. I saw the return coming, but I couldn't possibly have anticipated the tune or the circumstances.


----------



## Jeffbert (Feb 27, 2016)

For some reason, Blaine reminds me of good ol' zombie Merle; even before he became a 'walker'. Merle was just out there, a constant threat, but at the same time, I found he rather entertaining. Blaine is a guy who is sometimes enemy, sometimes, ally; but usually, humorous.


----------



## REBerg (Feb 27, 2016)

Jeffbert said:


> For some reason, Blaine reminds me of good ol' zombie Merle; even before he became a 'walker'. Merle was just out there, a constant threat, but at the same time, I found he rather entertaining. Blaine is a guy who is sometimes enemy, sometimes, ally; but usually, humorous.


He is really a gray character -- obviously evil, but sometimes so pathetic I've just got to feel sorry for the guy.


----------



## Jeffbert (Feb 29, 2016)

Yeah, last week, he definitely took the role of *comic relief*!


----------



## REBerg (Mar 25, 2016)

*2.15 He Blinded Me ... With Science*
Vaughn, really?


Spoiler



You couldn't have made at least a token effort to save your own daughter, an evil chip off the old block, before you closed the elevator doors? Really? You had better keep her well-supplied with brains.


----------



## Jeffbert (Mar 26, 2016)

Yes indeed, REBerg, 



Spoiler



that guy would not win the father of the year award! That really took me by surprise. He ought to throw out any FATHER OF THE YEAR mugs, sweatshirts, etc.


----------



## REBerg (Apr 2, 2016)

*2.16 Pour Some Sugar, Zombie*
I would love to sit in on the meeting which decides who the victim of the week will be.


Spoiler



Last time, a scientist; this time, a stripper. Liv shaking her booty in Peyton's face -- demanding compliments and $20 for her entertainment services -- almost had me on the floor.
The whole zombie-normal-zombie-dead thing is getting a little confusing. So Ravi's unproven do-or-die injection restored dying zombie Blaine back to normal but wiped his memory? Normal reverts to zombie in response to physical or emotional trauma like having your throat slit and being buried or by being confronted about being a secret mass murderer?


​


----------



## REBerg (Apr 15, 2016)

Big reveal in the double-episode season finale! With a cliffhanger like that,  _iZombie_ must have a place on the CW program lineup for next season.


----------



## J-Sun (Apr 15, 2016)

Yeah, it was officially renewed recently. As far as the finale, there seems to be another Buffy-like aspect. 



Spoiler: double-finale



I think it's fair to say Blaine was the Big Bad of s1 and is now morphing, while DuClark (sp?) was the Big Bad of s2 and it looks like Zombie Merc Empress will be the Big Bad of s3. The shows were a lot of fun, either way. Couple things I didn't like, though. I felt they should have preserved Zombie DuClark Daughter (forget her name) instead of killing her off. They could have handled her in a Blainish but more ambiguous way in the future. And I can't believe they killed Mutt, at least without killing Jeff. Blaine's underlings (lately, overlings) made a great pair and should have lived or died together. But I did like finally cluing Babineaux in (though why he'd have such a problem with the idea of zombies when he's been swallowing the psychic thing, I dunno).


 Anyway - looking forward to next season! (And it's probably a good idea to appreciate this coming 3rd season. It is a WB show on the WB, which helps, but at the end of the upcoming season, it'll have about 54 episodes, due to that short 1st season as mid-season filler. To get syndication deals these days, you generally need at least 88. So, basically, if they renew it *next* season, they'd be committing to renew it for *two* more seasons... which means that, while getting the 5th season would be easier, getting the 4th season will be harder. And the show's done pretty well for the CW but just upper-middle of the pack. It should be okay for awhile (and I don't want it to run so long it starts to suck), but there's no guarantees. Hope all old fans are still on board and the show keeps growing new ones.


----------



## REBerg (Feb 15, 2017)

Season 3 will begin April 4, according to feature story in the current Sci-Fi Magazine.


----------



## clovis-man (Feb 15, 2017)

REBerg said:


> Season 3 will begin April 4, according to feature story in the current Sci-Fi Magazine.



Glad to hear it. I was just thinking about it while watching the first couple of episodes of *The Santa Clarita Diet *on Netflix.


----------



## REBerg (Feb 15, 2017)

clovis-man said:


> Glad to hear it. I was just thinking about it while watching the first couple of episodes of *The Santa Clarita Diet *on Netflix.


I've seen trailers for that. Seemed like a very similar concept. Maybe I'll take a look.


----------



## clovis-man (Feb 15, 2017)

REBerg said:


> I've seen trailers for that. Seemed like a very similar concept. Maybe I'll take a look.



A tad gross. Very dark humor. But worth checking out.


----------



## J-Sun (Apr 2, 2017)

Just a reminder - iZombie's back this Tuesday, apparently at 9. (I thought they were supposed to give us a left-brain and a right-brain at 8 & 9 but apparently we just get the one hour.) I can't imagine how a half of a third season being scheduled to start when others have their finales can be anything but a death knell for the show. At the end of this "season," it'll have 45 episodes and still be two full seasons from syndication and, as I said last year, committing to one more would basically mean committing to two more. It would figure - the CW never cancels anything so they're probably going to cancel the one show they've got that I like. But who knows? We'll see. In the meantime, watch, enjoy! Do that social media thing to terrify the network suits into renewing it properly. Make it an undeath knell!


----------



## REBerg (Apr 2, 2017)

J-Sun said:


> Just a reminder - iZombie's back this Tuesday, apparently at 9. (I thought they were supposed to give us a left-brain and a right-brain at 8 & 9 but apparently we just get the one hour.) I can't imagine how a half of a third season being scheduled to start when others have their finales can be anything but a death knell for the show. At the end of this "season," it'll have 45 episodes and still be two full seasons from syndication and, as I said last year, committing to one more would basically mean committing to two more. It would figure - the CW never cancels anything so they're probably going to cancel the one show they've got that I like. But who knows? We'll see. In the meantime, watch, enjoy! Do that social media thing to terrify the network suits into renewing it properly. Make it an undeath knell!


The Fillmore Graves element is going to make this season a very different experience. Happy to see that the wordplay will continue.
(May contain spoilers)


----------



## REBerg (Apr 5, 2017)

*3.01 Heaven Just Got A Little Bit Smoother*
The opener laid a lot of groundwork for the new season.


Spoiler



Zombies as an oppressed and endangered species looks like it will be a new theme. The Fillmore Graves tour revealed a more extensive and organized zombie population than anyone had realized.
Fillmore Graves CEO Vivian Stoll is right to fear and prepare for Discovery Day. Humans who have such difficulty accepting others who are only culturally different will never warm to the idea of a group with a human brain diet plan.
Vivian's plans to self-segregate zombies to their own island is questionable. Wouldn't they be better off to remain disguised and distributed throughout the general population than to be concentrated in one spot, an easy target for military annihilation?


----------



## J-Sun (Apr 6, 2017)

I agree that the problem you raise does seem to be a problem.

I'm not sure if they knew this wouldn't air for about a year after the previous season's finale when they wrote it but it was like they were reminding everyone of a truckload of backstory and setting the scene for the future story but didn't actually do much in the present of this episode. Like I say, I'd read somewhere that the CW was going to show two episodes back-to-back and they really should have. This episode was fine but left me a little dissatisfied. Wanting more, but not in the good way.

(Preliminary rating was a 0.4 which, even on the CW with a lead-in of 0.6, is not going to get it done.)


----------



## J-Sun (Apr 12, 2017)

Well, I don't know that I believe them and they are sometimes wrong but they tend to be a little too eager to cancel stuff if anything, and these guys think _iZombie_ will probably be renewed so that's maybe something, at least.


----------



## REBerg (Apr 14, 2017)

*3.02 Zombie Knows Best
*
_


 _
*Dad (right) and his snarky teenage daughter*​_iZombie_ continues to wring an disproportionate dose of comedic material from an unlikely source -- a weekly murder mystery.


Spoiler



The exchanges between Liv, as a nerdy dad, and Major, as an annoyed teenage girl, are laugh-out-loud funny.
Major totally impressed his fellow zombie mercenaries (not!) in the locker room as he compared their pecks with his selfies.
Liv brought the full force of Ward Cleaver to bear as she advised Ravi on his relationship woes with Peyton.


Undeadly funny stuff


----------



## Phyrebrat (Apr 14, 2017)

It was defintely one of my favouite episodes so far. But whilst I belly laughed at some of the Dad/daughter dynamics, what really appealed to me was Babineaux storyline. He actually has the most interesting and complex character IMO, although I find it difficult to concentrate on the story instead of the actor because of the way Wardrobe keep dressing him.  

pH


----------



## REBerg (Apr 14, 2017)

Phyrebrat said:


> It was defintely one of my favouite episodes so far. But whilst I belly laughed at some of the Dad/daughter dynamics, what really appealed to me was Babineaux storyline. He actually has the most interesting and complex character IMO, although I find it difficult to concentrate on the story instead of the actor because of the way Wardrobe keep dressing him.
> 
> pH


It was a stroke of comic genius to make Major the daughter and Liv the dad.


----------



## REBerg (May 2, 2017)

*3.04 Wag the Tongue Slowly*


Spoiler



Liv as the office gossip was funny, but the standout scene was Major riding to Natalie's rescue, complete with _Man of La Mancha_ accompaniment.  
I strongly suspect that Blaine has regained his evil-doing memories, but doesn't want to tell Peyton.


----------



## Jeffbert (May 2, 2017)

I agree; but would not be surprised to see otherwise.


----------



## REBerg (May 7, 2017)

*3.05 Spanking the Zombie*
An incredible mixture of hilarity and pathos.


Spoiler



For most of the episode, Liv puts all the bad boys in their places with her blue juice-enhanced dominatrix memories.
In the ending quarter, Major Lillywhite, the love of Liv's life, bids a tear-jerking farewell to all the memories of his life (although he confesses that he will not miss his silly name). This should reveal if Blaine's amnesia is genuine.


----------



## REBerg (May 15, 2017)

*3.06 Some Like It Hot Mess*
I knew it!


Spoiler



Blaine was faking his memory loss. Peyton did a masterful job of using her relationship with Blaine to get him to admit his deception. I wonder what he plans to do with the formula for the cure.
I didn't believe Liv would be restored as a human, considering that the series has been renewed for another season. What would they call it? iEx-zombie?


----------



## J-Sun (May 27, 2017)

Apologies if I get what happened in which eps wrong but I think I've got it.
*
3.07 Dirt Nap Time*



Spoiler



Anybody else have any feelings on killing off the leader and military commander of Fillmore Graves? That just felt completely arbitrary and wrong - unforced error. I thought they were both working well. I don't know who is supposed to the new numero uno but the new military dude just did not work. The show's still fairly interesting and funny and entertaining overall but I just kind of wonder about some of their decisions.



*3.08 Eat a Knievel*



Spoiler



Blaine at least subconsciously knows that his dad can definitely kill him but just keeps screwing it up while he can't really bring himself to kill his dad, right? Because you know dad will be back soon.



And I think Liv needs to be eating more Kung Fu brain and other cool stuff (maybe some Secret Agent brains or Rocket Scientist brains or something) and less of the last couple of eps.

In general good news, _iZombie_ is coming back for another season though I haven't found any info on when (but not fall) or how many eps (but probably not 22).


----------



## REBerg (May 28, 2017)

J-Sun said:


> And I think Liv needs to be eating more Kung Fu brain and other cool stuff (maybe some Secret Agent brains or Rocket Scientist brains or something) and less of the last couple of eps.


Overall, I think the writers have come up with more hits than misses in the occupations and personalities they have chosen for Liv to assume.
I like the secret agent idea. I can see Liv getting all clandestine as Maxwell Smart.


----------



## Jeffbert (Jun 1, 2017)

3, 09 Twenty Sided, Die.  This brings me back to my teen years. A friend was big time into D&D, and fancied himself *The Dungeon Master*. In fact, as this was the 1970s, he used *Dungeon Master* as his CB 'handle.' He & I played occasionally, though I remember little else about it.


----------



## REBerg (Jun 2, 2017)

*3.09 Twenty Sided Die*
*


 *​
Another great choice for a brainy entree -- a D&D master. It presented many LOL moments, and I've never played the game.
Is it just me, or do the meals Liv prepares every week look kind of tasty?


----------



## Vladd67 (Jun 29, 2017)

So season three has finished, so where do they go from here? Did enjoy Ravi's last bit so in keeping with his sense of humour.


----------



## REBerg (Jun 29, 2017)

The writers succeeded in keeping another season fresh -- well, as "fresh" as the undead can get. 
The puns and crackling dialogue exchanges kept flying, and the choices for Liv's brain snacks were consistently funny. The writers are also doing a great job of creating new conflicts and keeping any of the romantic developments from taking charge.
The below link raises a variety of sociological questions which might be open to exploration in season 4.

*WARNING:* The article linked below includes spoilers.



Spoiler



iZombie Finale: Rob Thomas Explains Why the Show Will Never Be the Same


----------



## Vladd67 (Jul 24, 2017)

iZombie @ Comic-Con: Robert Knepper Promoted to Series Regular in Season 4


----------



## REBerg (Feb 28, 2018)

*4.01 Are You Ready for Some Zombies?*



*Attention all zombies: Do not snack on the brain of a rabid Seattle Seahawks fan.*​


----------



## Jeffbert (Mar 1, 2018)

I really enjoyed this episode! 



Spoiler



The brain 'food' factory was wonderful. Reminds me of *Soylent Green*! Something about herding us like cattle.  Or was it when CH climbed the ladder and saw those yummy crackers coming out where the corpses went in.


----------



## J-Sun (Mar 1, 2018)

The 49er fan was painfully accurate with his analysis of the unfathomable idiocy of not running Lynch. Anyway, an adequate episode, if not the best. Glad it's back.


----------



## Jeffbert (Mar 1, 2018)

Never turn your back on a Zombie. 



Spoiler



Guy who rescued Blaine's papa learned that lesson the hard way.  Maybe he expected gratitude.


I saw it coming from a mile away.


----------



## REBerg (Mar 1, 2018)

Jeffbert said:


> Never turn your back on a Zombie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



No. He was expecting big bucks, as much as six figures, he said, just before he got whacked.


The only thing worse than an evil zombie is an insane, evil zombie.


Spoiler



Blaine's pop will be a scene-stealer until he meets his end. He didn't hesitate to crack open the preacher's skull and replace the offer of zombie salvation with one of a fresh brain snack. /SPOILER]


----------



## REBerg (Mar 6, 2018)

*4.02 Blue Bloody*
The senior Anders, as The Prophet, is really adding a dark undertone to the season. Balancing the scale, Liv, under the influence of the nasty-humored, "you wish you could afford this," rich bi!ch's brain, was very funny.


----------



## Jeffbert (Mar 8, 2018)

i LIKE THE BALANCE OF HUMOR TO DRAMA QUITE WELL.


----------



## REBerg (Mar 16, 2018)

*4.03 Brainless in Seattle, Part 1*
Another nice balance between comedy and drama


Spoiler



Liv under the influence of a hopeless romantic's brain was both funny and sad. A high point was her "introduction" of Clive (complete with a glowing mini-biography) to the new female officer. I laughed when she pointedly added a "how's your wife?" inquiry to the new officer's partner.
Ravi's style show as he prepared to go to the Scratching Post was also very funny. It seems that he and Peyton might be getting back together soon.
The comedy is being played out against the harsh background of a quarantined population running out of resources, particularly the fresh brains that keep them from going into "rage mode." I like the details like the smarmy brain salesman and the "coyotes" smuggling people though the wall.
I am confused on the status of zombie brains. Can they serve the same purpose as human brains?
Did Blaine use one of the cure doses to humanize his interrogation victim, then gain access to memories of Renegade's location by dining on his ultra-fresh brain, or did he just bash his skull in and consume his zombie brain?
If zombie brains will do the trick, I'm thinking that the New Seattle zombie population will eventually consume itself out of existence. Problem solved.


----------



## Jeffbert (Mar 17, 2018)

I agree!


----------



## REBerg (Mar 20, 2018)

*4.04 Brainless in Seattle, Part 2*


Spoiler



Even funnier than Liv on hopeless romantic brain -- Major on pro wrestler brain. I can't wait for next week's Liv on hockey player brain.


----------



## REBerg (May 12, 2018)

Not that this is a terribly lively thread, but ...

‘iZombie’ Renewed for Season 5 by CW


----------



## REBerg (Jun 3, 2018)

Great ending to season 4! Very heartwarming.


----------



## Jeffbert (Jun 3, 2018)

Still, it was saddening to see 



Spoiler



the old man die, as he was the light of the party.[/


----------



## REBerg (Jun 4, 2018)

He reminded me of  Mad Prophet of the Airways Howard Beale -- minus the smashing of skulls with his Holy Hammer and snacking on brains.


----------



## REBerg (May 2, 2019)

Fifth and final season starts tonight (Thursday, May 2, 2019 A.D.)


----------



## Jeffbert (May 2, 2019)

Final!? No fair, man! I like this series, why are they ending it?


----------



## Jeffbert (Jul 13, 2019)

Noir!  Wonderful!


----------



## REBerg (Jul 13, 2019)

Good to see that someone else ls still watching.


----------



## REBerg (Jul 13, 2019)

The series finale is close -- Thursday, Aug. 1.


----------



## tegeus-Cromis (Jul 16, 2019)

After seeing this thread surface, I began watching it on the Flixnet (as all the cool kids call it). I'm up to 1.09. I did read the comic -- anyone else read it? I got it mainly because Mike Allred is one of my favorite comic-book artists working currently. He rather reminds me of Kirby as inked by Chic Stone (c. 1963). He also did the title sequence for the show.


----------



## REBerg (Aug 6, 2019)

*5.13 All's Well That Ends Well (series finale)*



Spoiler



And, so it did.



R.I.P. iZombie


----------



## Jeffbert (Aug 7, 2019)

Given the satisfactory finale, I guess I do prefer that, rather than a series/serial running so long that it loses inspiration/popularity.


----------



## tegeus-Cromis (Aug 8, 2019)

So, I watched the first four seasons on Netflix. The first two were fun, but increasingly the third and the fourth ones lost my interest. By the end I found myself tuning out for long stretches. I'm not going to go out of my way to watch the fifth one, but I guess I'll check it out when it shows up on Netflix, if I remember to.


----------

